# Are you owner of black pony kept by Jn24, M60?



## OrangeAndLemon (6 November 2017)

I've just driven passed and the pony looks very lame. I've called Pugh auctioneers who recently sold the land, and asked them to contact the land owner urgently.

Hoping the power of HHO can help try to find the owner so they can get there sooner (because if it was mine....)

Every other day I've driven passed the ponies look well taken care of so I'm sure ponies will be checked before dark anyway but if you know the owner, please let them know.


----------

